# GTA Online reveal confirmed for August 15



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA Online reveal confirmed for August 15*

Grand Theft Auto Online will be revealed on August 15, Rockstar Games has confirmed. Expect gameplay videos and previews on the day.










The publisher tweeted out the above image this afternoon. We’ll have more on the big day.
Grand Theft Auto 5 hits PS3 and Xbox 360 on September 17.

Source: VG24/7


----------

